
HN takes 5secs to “Collapse” any of the replies from Trump's win - lucaspottersky
Reading https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12907201 I was really annoyed by the fact that it takes ~5secs to &quot;Collapse&quot; any of the Replies.<p>It left me wondering: is it possible at all to make it better? Is it the result of lousy programming? Or is the thread just too big and as such there&#x27;s  not much to do?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;xiPcxBd.gifv
======
z1mm32m4n
Collapses are persisted across logins. My guess is that they collapse once
they've heard back that the collapse was committed. If HN is slow to respond
to requests (like it is for me right now), this might be the cause of the
issue.

If my guess is correct, it could probably be changed to optimistically
collapse.

------
explorigin
[http://www.sli.mg/p08qw0](http://www.sli.mg/p08qw0)

One collapse for 700 comments processes 90k elements...it could be better
implemented. But seriously, how often is this an issue? Probably now worth the
programming effort.

